# My homing pigeon flew off.



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

I feel terrible and I know it is my fault. In the past week, I had been letting her walk around outside. She would always just walk straight back inside my house, then 2 days ago she flew up onto her hutch and kept flying close around me. She then saw a few pigeons who were standing on top of the house and it's like something clicked in her and she followed them. They only live in our front yard though, she was with them and then a noise scared her and she flew off to another direction. She seemed very nervous, she was shaking a lot. She hasn't come back. I got her from a shelter but she LOVED her home and was very domesticated and tamed with me. 

Honestly, do you think there is any chance she could return if she is hungry?
If she doesn't return, are there any chances of her surviving and adapting to the wild?

I'm putting up flyers everywhere, I just want to find her. I called up the shelter and asked if they could contact her original owner but they didn't keep the number.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

there is still a good chance she will come back
how long did you have her


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Did she have a band on?
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

msmely said:


> I feel terrible and I know it is my fault. In the past week, I had been letting her walk around outside. She would always just walk straight back inside my house, then 2 days ago she flew up onto her hutch and kept flying close around me. She then saw a few pigeons who were standing on top of the house and it's like something clicked in her and she followed them. They only live in our front yard though, she was with them and then a noise scared her and she flew off to another direction. She seemed very nervous, she was shaking a lot. She hasn't come back. I got her from a shelter but she LOVED her home and was very domesticated and tamed with me.
> 
> Honestly, do you think there is any chance she could return if she is hungry?
> If she doesn't return, are there any chances of her surviving and adapting to the wild?
> ...


was she an adult when you got her?.. if she was young she should come back..if she was an adult she may be going back to her x home.. or looking for a mate in the feral flock.. captive pigens can live feral..if she follows them and learns where they eat and drink..


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

She was 14 months and she was only with us for a month but in that month she became EXTREMELY attached to me. I thought she might return to her original home but the shelter said they didnt keep the tag number on records :s
I'm going to try go back tommorow. 
I just want her to be ok. I feel as if she went to look for a mate because she has been obsessively mating with her toy for a couple weeks. 
She has only been gone for two days so I'm hoping if she gets hungry she might come back


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope she comes home....


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Look for her about a mile away, in the direction she flew off in. This was a suggestion made by one or two of our members in the past. 

Victor Slape's *Tooter* was scared off by a hawk (in 2005 ?), and Victor once thought he saw Tooter about that distance from his house, hanging out with some other pigeons. Tooter eventually returned, accompanied by a female. Tooter wanted safety, the female opted out. 

I am fairly sure of the accuracy of the details I have given above, but my memory may be winding down from occasional overload. LOL. Any errors are mine.

Larry


----------



## akatinger (Jul 5, 2011)

Where are you located? Any chance that you have a photo of her?


----------

